# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Phẫu Thuật Thẩm Mỹ Mắt Midface 3 trong 1 – Bí Quyết Duy Trì Tuổi Thanh Xuân An Toàn, Hiệu Quả

## nguyenhanhsocial

Bạn lo lắng vì đôi mắt bắt đầu xuất hiện dấu hiệu già nua, gương mặt hiện hữu các nếp nhăn kém sắc, bạn mong muốn tìm kiếm cho mình một giải pháp trẻ hoá toàn diện. Bài viết sau đây, chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những thông tin bổ ích về công nghệ Giải Phẫu Thẩm Mỹ Mắt Midface 3 trong 1 - Bí quyết ké dài tuổi thanh xuân an toàn, hiệu quả.Phẫu Thuật Thẩm Mỹ Mắt Midface 3 trong 1 – Bí Quyết Kéo Dài Tuổi Thanh Xuân An Toàn, Hiệu QuảĐôi mắt được xem là “cửa sổ của tâm hồn” và vì thế, một đôi mắt đẹp long lanh và to tròn sẽ giúp các bạn thêm ấn tượng, tự tin. Tuy nhiên, thời gian, tuổi tác và quá trình lão hóa bắt đầu xâm lấn và khiến đôi mắt trở nên già nua, gương mặt trông buồn.Đó là lý do rất nhiều khách hàng tìm đến phương pháp Midface như 1 phương pháp cứu cánh cho sắc đẹp và giúp “níu kéo” tuổi thanh xuân cho mình.Thế nào là Midface 3 trong 1?phương pháp Midfaec 3 trong 1 xuất hiện được xem là phương pháp cải thiện cùng lúc 3 vấn đề trong một đôi mắt già nua, bao gồm: Lấy da dư và mỡ thừa, nâng cơ gò má, xóa nếp nhăn rảnh mũi má, giúp khuôn mặt trẻ hóa toàn diện chỉ trong 1 lần phẫu thuật với một đường mổ sắc nét, kết quả được duy trì lâu dài. Những lo âu về tuổi tác và lão hóa của phương pháp Midfce 3 trong 1 được giải quyết nhanh chóng và triệt để nhất.Mô phỏng phương pháp giải phẫu Midface 3 trong 1công nghệ Midface 3 trong 1 có phải là phương pháp cắt mí dưới không?Nhiều người vẫn lầm tưởng rằng Midface 3 trong 1 chính là kỹ thuật cắt mí dưới, tuy nhiên, hai phương pháp này hoàn toàn khác nha.Như chúng ta đã biết, giải phẫu Midface 3 trong 1 là một kỹ thuật phức tạp vì bác sĩ phải bóc tách sâu xuống phía dưới và tác động đến vùng da mặt nên nếu không lựa chọn ở địa điểm tin cậy, chất lượng và được tiến hành bởi chuyên gia thẩm mỹ có tay nghề cao, kinh nghiệm lâu năm thì nó cũng chỉ là phương pháp cắt mi dưới chứ không phải Midface.Nếu tay nghề chuyên gia thẩm mỹ kém cũng có thể dẫn đến biến chứng lật mi mắt và làm thương tổn thần kinh vùng ổ mắt. Do đó, chọn lựa địa chỉ giải phẫu Midface uy tín được xem là thách thức lớn của khách hàng hiện nay.Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW với trang thiết bị tối tân, đội ngũ chuyên gia thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, thường xuyên cập nhật những công nghệ tiên tiến của Thế giới và cũng là nơi đầu tiên giải phẫu thành công Midface 3 trong 1 tại VN. Đôi mắt già nua, chảy xệ và nhăn nheo của các bạn sẽ được khắc phục nhanh chóng và hiệu quả chỉ trong 1 ca giải phẫu.Lễ kí kết nhượng quyền thương hiệu được diễn ra tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JWBệnh viện JW hoạt động theo cơ chế nhượng quyền thương hiệu nên toàn bộ máy móc, công nghệ, trang thiết bị đều được chuyển giao về VN theo cơ chế nhượng quyền. Theo đó, các bác sĩ Hàn Quốc thường xuyên về Việt Nam để chuyển giao kỹ thuật và công nghệ theo thỏa thuận nhượng quyền. Đặc biệt, TS. BS. Hong Lim Choi – Chuyên gia giải phẫu mắt nổi tiếng tại Hàn trực tiếp đào tạo và chuyển giao công nghệ thẩm mỹ mắt về JW cho Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung.BS Hong Lim Choi – Chủ tịch Hội thẩm mỹ mắt Hàn Quốc là người đầu tiên phát minh ra công nghệ Midface 3 in 1 và chuyển giao trực tiếp cho Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dungchứng thực chất lượng ISO 9001:2015 mới nhất của Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JWNhững lo âu về đôi mắt chảy xệ và già nua của quý khách hàng sẽ nhanh chóng được khắc phục hiệu quả sau khi tiến hành phương pháp Midface 3 trong 1 tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ chuẩn Hàn JW.Khách hàng thực hiện phẫu thuật Midface 3 trong 1 tại JWCông nghệ Midfce 3 trong 1- bí quyết giúp trẻ hóa toàn diện cho gương mặt ( kết quả được chụp lại ngay trên bàn mổ khi vừa tiến hành xong 1 bên trái)Thực hiện giải pháp Midface 3 trong 1 giúp khách hàng “ăn gian” tuổi của mìnhKhách hàng bỗng chốc thu hút và trẻ trung hơn sau khi giải phẫu Midface 3 trong 1Nguồn: <!--td border: 1px solid #ccc;br mso-data-placement:same-cell;-->http://jwhanquoctphcm.blogspot.com/2...3-trong-1.html

----------

